# St Annes Old links trophy 4th September 2016 3-9hcp



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 28, 2015)

A few from the forum played in this comp a few weeks ago and with some forummers doing quite nicely on the day.

Entries open again on the 1st October for those interested.

Region 3 will be defending his crown and I will be entering for the 0.2 back.

Anyone else wanting to play needs to get their entries in quickly.

Who is planning on playing?


----------



## Region3 (Sep 28, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I will be entering for the 0.2 back.
		
Click to expand...

Don't be so hard on yourself mate. It might be Reductions Only


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 28, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			A few from the forum played in this comp a few weeks ago and with some forummers doing quite nicely on the day.

Entries open again on the 1st October for those interested.

Region 3 will be defending his crown and I will be entering for the 0.2 back.

Anyone else wanting to play needs to get their entries in quickly.

Who is planning on playing?
		
Click to expand...



that's if you still qualify by then after the AR have you!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 28, 2015)

Region3 said:



			Don't be so hard on yourself mate. It might be Reductions Only 

Click to expand...

Ignore list for you 



pbrown7582 said:



			that's if you still qualify by then after the AR have you! 

Click to expand...

I am 9.2 so can qualify. I will probably be 13 by September next year but I have to play off 9. Have already asked as the comp sec at SAOL asked if I was planning another crap season next year


----------



## Region3 (Sep 28, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Ignore list for you 

Click to expand...

Can somebody tell Glyn not to send me a text Sunday night saying you're in a pub 10 miles in the wrong direction! :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 28, 2015)

I'll see mate.

Are you going to go one better and finish last?

Although you were above 10 others, can't believe that they all had the same initials.


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 28, 2015)

Didn't realise entries opened again so soon.

Pretty sure I'll be booking into this again next year :thup:


----------



## davemc1 (Sep 28, 2015)

Probably book Huds in for this...


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 28, 2015)

If someone wants to provide an electric trolley and 3 hearty meals, am happy to caddy. 

Am thoroughly professional, all yard ages come with a full disclaimer and I won't hit the tinnies until after lunch :thup:

Only chance I've got of getting anywhere near the Old Links Trophy


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 28, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			Probably book Huds in for this...
		
Click to expand...

Ill book us both on for the Choppers Challenge if you're available on the Bank Holiday Monday?


----------



## peterlav (Sep 28, 2015)

I'm a definite for this, gutted I missed it this year


----------

